# Questions for the .410 guys



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 2, 2017)

My daughter will be 7 in February and weighs about 55lbs.  She has a bb gun and has been shooting my 22 WMR pretty well.  I have been kicking around the idea of getting her a .410 and loading some TSS to turkey hunt with this spring.  We are also currently training our first squirrel dog so I thought she would be able to squirrel hunt with it as well.  My questions are...

What is the recoil like for a kid that age / size?  I thought I would just let her practice with light loads and only shoot the full power loads hunting.  I don't want to start any bad habits right off the bat.

At first I was thinking about mounting a red dot on the Yildiz single shot but I thought the O/U would have less recoil with the extra weight.  Do you have to get the single shot drilled and tapped to mount a red dot?  Same for the o/u?

My first experience with a shotgun was a 20ga when I was 11.  The recoil wasn't bad at all but I'm just not familiar enough with a .410 to have a feel for how a young kid would handle it.  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 2, 2017)

When my son was 5 I bought a Yildiz .410. Light and easy to handle.  Put a red dot sight on it. Bought the lightest 2.5" target loads I could find.  Started him shooting it off shooting sticks just like he would be doing when turkey hunting. We shot alot (he loves to shoot). He never complained about the recoil. When time came to hunt turkey, I put a 3" TSS shell & never made mention it was a different shell. He shot his 1st turkey at 5 years old & his 2nd at 6 years old with that set up. He has never even mentioned recoil on that gun. He got a 20ga semi-auto shotgun for Christmas and after shooting it for the 1st time he said that gun had some kick to it. Good luck this season.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Jan 2, 2017)

Are tss loads home loaded only or can you buy them? I have a 410 I'd like to let my daughter shoot turkeys with.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

armyvet4583 said:


> Are tss loads home loaded only or can you buy them? I have a 410 I'd like to let my daughter shoot turkeys with.



Yes, you have to load them yourself!!! There is nothing better for turkeys!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

I cut the stock down on my Yildiz .410, and put a recoil pad mine!! I did that so it would fit the grandkids better. With TSS loads they do have a little sharp jab. The pad take care of that, and it stays in the corner, and not on the floor when out of the safe!!!


----------



## Lone Hunter (Jan 2, 2017)

Seems too light.

.28 would be as small as I would go.

If they can't shoot an adequate gun they should wait, in my opinion.

Leave the .410 for more experienced hunters who can pick and choose shots.

A little recoil never hurt anyone.

My boys started with 3" 12 OO buck because they wanted to hunt deer.

They survived it.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Jan 2, 2017)

Lone Hunter said:


> Seems too light.
> 
> .28 would be as small as I would go.
> 
> ...



What happens when a kid not as tuff as yours shoot and gets gun shy? Or worse lose interest in hunting because of that? I've read many post of people killing turkeys with a 410 so it is capable of doing so. As long as said shooter practice and knows the limits. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 2, 2017)

The .410 with TSS is a good choice.  If you're not shooting an automatic, you can reduce the powder charge and/or the payload of my recipes to get the recoil down, and still have a pattern that will kill to 35 yds every time the aim is true.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

armyvet4583 said:


> What happens when a kid not as tuff as yours shoot and gets gun shy? Or worse lose interest in hunting because of that? I've read many post of people killing turkeys with a 410 so it is capable of doing so. As long as said shooter practice and knows the limits. I don't see anything wrong with it.



Yep, I don't care how experienced, or inexperienced you are this Yildiz .410 will kill a turkey!!! First pic 40 yards, and 2nd pic 15 yards!!!


[/[URL=http://s1074.photobucket.com/user/stevengi2/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/A09F3140-3227-4A89-A5C7-272F328BD8AA_zpsgbf5048l.jpg.html]
	

[/[URL=http://s1074.photobucket.com/user/stevengi2/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/66E11206-3585-4415-8992-E979E21189FC_zpsowg8wf6v.jpg.html]


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 2, 2017)

imo, just be mindful of the yildiz triggers.  most on those single shots that i've held are quite stout.  The gun is so light that when pulling that stiff trigger it is easy to come off target.  A simple trigger job is an easy remedy.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 2, 2017)

Lone Hunter said:


> Seems too light.
> 
> .28 would be as small as I would go.
> 
> ...



My son agrees.  Y'all should leave these little .410's to more experienced hunters.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

ryanwhit said:


> imo, just be mindful of the yildiz triggers.  most on those single shots that i've held are quite stout.  The gun is so light that when pulling that stiff trigger it is easy to come off target.  A simple trigger job is an easy remedy.



X2, Gun Docc made both the wife's, and my trigger nice!!!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info gentleman.  From what I can tell on Yildiz's website the single barrel is fixed choke and the O/U is interchangeable.  Is that correct?  Do they come drilled and tapped for sights or do you have to have a gunsmith do that?


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

Toddmann said:


> My son agrees.  Y'all should leave these little .410's to more experienced hunters.



I hear you Toddmann!!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Thanks for the info gentleman.  From what I can tell on Yildiz's website the single barrel is fixed choke and the O/U is interchangeable.  Is that correct?  Do they come drilled and tapped for sights or do you have to have a gunsmith do that?



You will have to get them tapped either way you go!!! IMO, go with the single shot for safety reasons with a inexperience hunter!!! The choke info is correct.


----------



## Lone Hunter (Jan 2, 2017)

Starting a kid too early can do the same thing.

All depends on the kid.

Wounding game with a small weapon can be a turnoff too.

I'm not good enough to hunt turkeys with a .410.

Kids have better eyes, post the gobbler when she gets it.

I can only see them while deer hunting, then they disappear.


----------



## WFL (Jan 3, 2017)

This was only 33 yards but that little baby 410 that is to small turned into a full grown turkey killer.


----------



## Lone Hunter (Jan 3, 2017)

.22 Long rifle has killed a lot of deer, but that does not make it a deer gun.

I just find it hard to believe a .410 is a good gun to start a kid with.

I started with one and hated it.

Replaced it with a 20 gauge at age 10 and never looked back.

IMNSHO it just requires too much skill for the average kid to reliably kill anything.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 3, 2017)

Lone Hunter said:


> .22 Long rifle has killed a lot of deer, but that does not make it a deer gun.
> 
> I just find it hard to believe a .410 is a good gun to start a kid with.
> 
> ...



You didn't have TSS #9 shot!!! Try TSS in a .410 and it will change your way of thinking about a little.410!!! I wished my 12ga's would have patterned as good as my Yildiz .410 does back in the 70's and 80's!!!!


----------



## hawglips (Jan 3, 2017)

Steve Roberts said:


> You didn't have TSS #9 shot!!! Try TSS in a .410 and it will change your way of thinking about a little.410!!! I wished my 12ga's would have patterned as good as my Yildiz .410 does back in the 70's and 80's!!!!



Yep.

It ain't the gun that does the killing - it's what comes out of it...


----------



## GLS (Jan 3, 2017)

Since the development by Hawglips (Hal) of the 13/16 oz load of TSS in the .410 disregard everything you have read stating a .410 is a gimmick as a turkey gun. This is not your Grandad's or Dad's or even your .410 of 5 years ago when it comes to effectively and ethically killing turkeys. Gil


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 3, 2017)

hawglips said:


> Yep.
> 
> It ain't the gun that does the killing - it's what comes out of it...



You got that right Hal!!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 3, 2017)

WFL said:


> This was only 33 yards but that little baby 410 that is to small turned into a full grown turkey killer.



Ouch!!! That will put hurtin on a gobbler's noggin!!! Just think I use to read on here about turkey hunting with TSS #9 shot, .410's, and 28ga's, and say yeah right no way!!! Dang it makes little guns act all grown up!!!!!


----------

